# ushaw college, durham. nov 10



## scrappy (Nov 30, 2010)

i was up in the area for a few days and thought it was about time i did the drive in to Durham to see this place, its a great place to have a quiet wander around. i picked the worst day to go it was cold and started raining heavy while i was walking up to it! i did get spotted but in all fairness it was a snowy owl that decided changed rooms when it saw me, didnt get any pics as i left him alone.

history:-Ushaw College Formally known as St Cuthbert's College in Ushaw (Near Durham) is a Roman Catholic college. Part of the Roman Catholic seminary it was founded in Douai in France 18 before moving to Ushaw Moor in 1808.

The main college buildings are grade II listed with the College Chapel grade II and the chapel of St Michael being grade I. The Refectory was designed and built by Pugin, as was the original chapel before being dismantled and replaced. The original college buildings were designed by James Taylor.












this is where i met the owl















in the celler










in the chapel

























and finally the stain glass window





the outside


----------



## Horus (Nov 30, 2010)

i went here last week while the snow was fallen looked cool, did the horse's follow you around ?


----------



## KooK. (Nov 30, 2010)

This looks great, you got some awesome shots too.


----------



## muppet (Nov 30, 2010)

great pics looks like a good exlpore thanks


----------



## scrappy (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> i went here last week while the snow was fallen looked cool, did the horse's follow you around ?



there where none when i went up! lol

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 3, 2010)

*great post*

Love the pictures scrappy
Looks a quality explore
great thread 

SK


----------

